# I made #9 in the charts



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

On the soundclick MP3 charts wth my song "Heart Strings"...
Preaty neet since there were 14,600 other songs submited.....
http://www.soundclick.com/genres/charts.cfm?genre=Blues&subgenreID=165&currentpage=1


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Now THAT's 2cool!!


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

That is great!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow #5 today and thier sellin em... he he....:cheers:

http://www.soundclick.com/genres/charts.cfm?genre=Blues&subgenreID=165&currentpage=1


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Dang Johnny that is BADARSE! I'm not a musician but even I can tell. You be da MAN !

Congrats. I know it's gotta be a rush.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks bud, the video of me drinkin whilst makin that tune is perty cool..


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

just got around to watching this, awesome!!!!


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats man, I liked that. 

Now that I see there is a new Topic on music I am kicking myself for selling my Gretsch Renown kit and all my sweet Sabians. Dang.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome...congrats! :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks guys.. Its jumped around a bunch on the charts like all music does.. I been as high as #5 and as low as #19.. Its back ta 9 now.. wierd...


----------

